# 5500c vs 5500 c3 ct



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Ive seen both of these reels on ebay.. What's the difference.. They seem to be around the same price..


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*reels*

5500c wal -mart 70 bucks. Level wind with bearings. 5500ct open frame with bearings. 175 plus dollars all day. I will give you 150 for any that you have if they are in great shape.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm not refering to the 5500 C3. I'm talking about the 5500c 125 bucks


----------



## GRIFFIN711 (May 7, 2008)

hay, and a good day to you let me know if you know any hot spots for large fish.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

ok, this is the 5500 c3 ct mag elite


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

and this is the 5500c


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

5500c...levelwind, no mags..great fishing reel..

5500c3ct..mags, topless frame...level your line with thumb..longer caster..


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I understand that one has a level wind and the other does not... But the 5500c is not called the 5500 cs. Which makes me think that there must be something different other than the level wind.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

kmw21230 said:


> I understand that one has a level wind and the other does not... But the 5500c is not called the 5500 cs. Which makes me think that there must be something different other than the level wind.


Nope. Abu isn't always consistent with their nomenclature.


----------



## MoJoe (Mar 25, 2008)

and when in doubt..

you can always pull out the exact schematic diagrams from the abu garcia website...

you'll get all the part #'s 

and so you can really dig in and make comparisons and contrasts...

aight..!


K, how did you do that weekend after leaving SPSP...

oh and by the way, that dude with the brand new ballistic and saltist kept blowing up his reel and losing a lot of the daiwa braid.. 
I told Tochterman that I felt bad for him losing line that way... 
and that perhaps they shouldn't have sold him that line...

later man...
you keep collecting new stuff...

have a good day..

Joe (MoJoe) with the red hi speed c3ct


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

AtlantaKing said:


> Nope. Abu isn't always consistent with their nomenclature.



Now we're talking.. I knew CT knew the answers... OK so basically it's a abu 5500 c3 cs.? Like the abu 5500 c3 cs sports rocket for example?


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

what's up buddy.. I went to NB and caught one croaker, and one dink rock... LOL That's after spending a total of 16 hours fishing both places..

That Kid has ballz of steel.. Be for you know it he will be casting that thing as far as any one of us.. I tried to tell him Braid on a conventional is a bomb waiting to go off.... 





MoJoe said:


> and when in doubt..
> 
> you can always pull out the exact schematic diagrams from the abu garcia website...
> 
> ...


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

The C denotes 2 spool bearings and 1 a/r bearing.
The CT means a non-levelwind.
Basicaly the same reel inside.
This shoul help you.
http://www.abugarcia.com/service.php


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

kmw21230 said:


> what's up buddy.. I went to NB and caught one croaker, and one dink rock... LOL That's after spending a total of 16 hours fishing both places..
> 
> That Kid has ballz of steel.. Be for you know it he will be casting that thing as far as any one of us.. I tried to tell him Braid on a conventional is a bomb waiting to go off....



well.. i fish with a 65cs with fireline.. i havent blown that up ever yet.

i spooled on 300yd, and it still has like 295 yards, with 5 being the times i retied the knots. lol

and i empty half the spool easily all day long.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Nope, the C has bushings in the spool, not bearings. I know for sure, because I have one and replaced the bushings with hybrid bearings and put it on a ct frame.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

how does it cast? better than a stock 5500 ct mag elite..




Fish Hunter said:


> Nope, the C has bushings in the spool, not bearings. I know for sure, because I have one and replaced the bushings with hybrid bearings and put it on a ct frame.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

All of mine are setup very similar and I cannot tell a great deal of difference in any of them.

Same bearings thru out, similar spools and oil. Some have mags and the others are controlled with oil and blocks.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

This is a post I made a while ago concerning the abu naming convention. I am sure there are different versions of one reel or the other over the years. Don is saying "C" indicates bushings, I don't doubt that at all, at one time or another. I would imagine the reel that you are referring two has only 2 bearings like mentioned earlier and in this post. http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=49593&highlight=abu+garcia+decoded

Robert


----------



## jimmy z (Nov 5, 2006)

From what I know, the c is bearings (two spool), the c3 is three bearings( two spool, and one shaft). The cs, is the bearings( two bearings) and the s refers to "sports". As in 6500 cs rocket, which is a 6500 c Sports Rocket.


----------



## Diamondeyes (Jan 27, 2006)

*5500c*

Anybody know where to buy an orange one?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Diamondeyes said:


> Anybody know where to buy an orange one?


i think bills custom reels might have one, if not , check fleabay, usually some rolling around on there..


Jesse


----------



## willyrobt (Apr 7, 2007)

I have 5500Cs in both the orange and in a dark blue. I also have or can get the 5500 PRO Rockets. The new ones are a copper color. 

The main difference between the 5500C and 5500CS is the line out alarm. The 5500C doesn't have one and the pro max or CS does. The mag elite CT is a ct style frame without levelwind and without line out alarm. It also has the magnetic control unit stock. But these reels are completely interchangeable when it comes to internal parts. I can make a CT type 5500 out of all of them. I have the ct frames and just add the side plates and spool with shaft to the new ct frame. Then I put either a center syle mag unit on it or a Benfield side plate with mag unit. ABEC 7 ceramic bearings are also added to replace standard abec 3 stainless ones. Hope this helps.
V/R
Bill Thomas


----------



## willyrobt (Apr 7, 2007)

Fish Hunter said:


> Nope, the C has bushings in the spool, not bearings. I know for sure, because I have one and replaced the bushings with hybrid bearings and put it on a ct frame.



Fish Hunter,
That was true with the old 5500C reels. But the newer ones have bearings on both sides with no bushing being used. But that wasn't the case 15 years ago. 
V/R
Bill Thomas


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Dang. Somehow I must have gotten one with old stock, as I bought it new and it had the brass bushings. 

Switched out for hybrids and the brass bullet from you and its mighty speedy.


----------



## willyrobt (Apr 7, 2007)

Fish Hunter said:


> Dang. Somehow I must have gotten one with old stock, as I bought it new and it had the brass bushings.
> 
> Switched out for hybrids and the brass bullet from you and its mighty speedy.


Fish Hunter,
Maybe I am confused. The 5500Cs I have flat side plates like a pro rocket with no line out alarm. So I am confused about what 5500C you are talking about. ABU is confusing anyway.
V/R
Bill


----------

